# MUMBAI | Ahuja Towers | 250m | 53 fl x 2 | T/O



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow Nice Tower There Is Alot Of towers In Mumbai Which Is Forming A Great SkyLine


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

photo cc:coolguyz


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Height correction please.It's 250m now.
















copy right Marc-Andre Bazergui


----------



## Pedriago (Aug 9, 2012)

Great


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Photo copyright: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7709808170/in/photostream/


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

So has this reached 25 floors now ?


----------



## goggg (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice building.Greetings from Bulgaria,Europe


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

mihir1310 said:


> So has this reached 25 floors now ?


Yes, at 31st floor now.


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

cc-sreekanth/


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

cc-sreekanth/


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

cc-coolguyz


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

cc-savz


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

copyright: Savz


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2012-11-29 by me


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

pic by:IndiansUnite


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

Some more 


IndiansUnite said:


> Some more snaps from that day:
> 
> from Kamala mills:
> 
> ...


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

IndiansUnite said:


> views from the street in front of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

IndiansUnite said:


> Shot this on the 25th evening:


......


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

X-posting updates from January 13th:



deadpoet101 said:


> Some snaps from 13th..


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

X-posting pictures from January 14th:




deekshith said:


> Higher resolution pics for clear view of cladding work. :cheers2:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks to _deekshith_ for creating this good updated progress diagram on January 25th; Ahuja Towers have crossed the 170 m height (over 42 floors):




deekshith said:


> Progress diagram as of Jan 25th.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

February 22, 2013: cladding underway and the final ten floors to go...



IndiansUnite said:


> February 20 (no typo) - copyright MPE


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ahuja Towers a distance of over a km down a road; photo taken on March 2nd:



VIP123 said:


> Pic taken from more than 1 km away.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting photos of both surfaces taken by Coolguyz on March 2nd-



Coolguyz said:


> images
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting March 6th photo-update; courtesy VIP123:



VIP123 said:


> Pics taken today


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mar. 27th:



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Kishan Krishnan


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

photo taken on March 29-


jinka sreekanth said:


> march 29
> photocopyright *santosh.wadghule
> *


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Photo taken of the sample flat / apartment's drawing room (living room) in Ahuja Towers; photo taken by Humayun Peerzada
(photo originally posted by Deekshith)



deekshith said:


> Inside the sample flat of the Ahuja towers.
> 
> Photos copyright: Humayunn N A Peerzaada
> 
> Drawing room.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Photos of Ahuja Towers' interiors taken in April 2013, by Humayunn Peerzada:



deekshith said:


> ^^


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ahuja Towers and its view (you can also see World One and World Crest rising as well) 
May 8th photo



deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: E R
> May 8


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

update of Ahuja Towers from street-level
(photo taken by VIP123)


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ahuja Towers @ 185 m
(progress diagram created by deekshith)



deekshith said:


> Progress diagram of Ahuja towers


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

By KB335ci2;


















*copyiright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

By _Forum_



_Forum_ said:


> Ahuja towers render overlapped on image posted by KB/Bombaywalla.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

This one is 53 floors. Change the thread title to - 

*MUMBAI | Ahuja Towers | 250 m | 53 fl | U/C*

Reason/reference - mentioned in the stickied thread.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Originally posted by Kailash9999 ;
Copyright of *Sujith;* _(Dated:_* Oct 6, 2013*_)_


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The final 4 floors remaining to top out; this is already a skyscraper… 50th fl U/C 



_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: devilsoul09
> 
> 49 floors are completed now.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Pic originally posted by Mak sat.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^ Will be ready for fit-outs by mid 2014.


----------

